# Mein 1. Teich



## lukas1610 (25. Jan. 2014)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

hier möchte ich Euch mein Teichprojekt vorstellen. 
Das Loch ist fertig ausgehoben und sobald es wieder wärmer wird geht es mit großen Schritten an die Fertigstellung. 

Der Teich wird einen Inhalt von ca. 20.000 Liter haben. 

Ich habe Euch mal das Profil und die geplante Technik als Datei hochgeladen und bin vor allem zu der Technik auf Eure Rückmeldung gespannt. 

Der Teich soll mit max. 5 Kois besetzt werden, es stehen keine Bäume drumherum und der Teich hat max. 6 bis 7 Stunden pro Tag direkte Sonneneinstrahlung. 
Ausgelegt wird er mit 1mm starker Folie. 

Die Technik stelle ich mir wie folgt vor:

Auf dem Grund liegt ein 63mm Rohr als Ansaugleitung. Diese hat alle 10cm eine 1cm starke Bohrung. Die Ansaugleitung liegt in einer separaten Vertiefung, die mittig im Teich verläuft und über die gesamte Breite ausgelegt wird. 

Von hier aus geht es über den UV- Klärer in einen Biotec5, der quasi als Vorfilter dient. 

Auf den Biotec5 folgen zwei Biotec10 und von hier aus geht es einen Mörtelkübel, 90L Inhalt in dem die Pumpe liegt. 

Als Pumpe stelle ich mir derzeit eine AquaForte EcoMax 13000 vor. Diese hat 130 Watt Stromaufnahme, fördert bis zu 13.000 Liter pro Stunde und hat eine Saughöhe von 5m.

Von hieraus geht dann das gefilterte Wasser zurück in den Teich. 

Die Verrohrung wird komplett aus 63mm Rohr gelegt und geklebt und ich möchte möglichst nur mit Bögen arbeiten und nicht mit Winkeln, um so die Strömungsverluste positiv zu beeinflussen. 

Soweit erstmal meine Planung und freue mich auf Eure Kommentare.
Beste Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## troll20 (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich*

Hallo Lukas,

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichsuchtis 

Was für Abmaße soll dein Teich haben (länge, breite, tiefe).

Wenn ich mich recht erinnern sind deine aufgezählten Filter alle als Pumpversion gedacht und nicht als Schwerkraft 
Somit wirst du dir die Filter lehr saugen mit deiner Pumpe. Besonders wenn man bedenkt das du sie nur mit 63mm verrohren möchtest.


> Saughöhe von 5m


 Du meinst bestimmt die Pumphöhe.
Was ist mit einem Skimmer??
Diese Zielsaugtechnik, wird meiner Meinung und Erfahrung im Selbstversuch nach nicht genug Partikel ansaugen. So das du schnell viele Ablagerungen welche vergammeln auf deinem Boden haben wirst.
Benutz lieber einen oder mehrere Bodenabläufe, je nach Teichprofil.

LG René


----------



## lukas1610 (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich*

Hallo,

der Teich hat eine Breite von 5m und ist 3m lang. Das Profil kannst Du aus der angehangenen Datei erkennen. 

Gut dass Du mich auf die Filter aufmerksam machst. Welche Filter wären denn als Schwerkraftfilter einzusetzen?

Oder ist es aus Deiner Sicht der Dinge "besser" die Pumpe im Teich liegen zu haben?

Über eine Skimmer habe ich auch nachgedacht, da ich aber immer nur gelesen habe dass dieser eigentlich nur zu verwenden sei, wenn Bäume etc. drumherum stehen, habe ich ich den weggelassen. 

Welchen Rohrdurchmesser würdest Du mir für einen reibungslosen Durchfluss empfehlen?

Beste Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## Michael H (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich*

Hallo

Durch dein 63 Rohr im Teich als Zielabsaugung wird nie und nimmer die etwa 12 000 Liter durchlaufen in Schwerkraft die deine Pumpe hinten aus dem Filter Zieht .
So wie Rene schon geschrieben hat .
Da muß mindestens ein 100 Rohr rein .
Würde da lieber 1 oder sogar 2 Bodenabläufe machen und die mit 100 KG Rohr verrohr't


----------



## lukas1610 (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich*

Hallo, 

ich habe die Zeit genutzt und nun noch eine Pumpenkammer gebuddelt und hier zwei Regentonnen mit jeweils 200 Liter vorgesehen. Ebenso habe ich zwei Bodenabläufe geplant um diese dann im Schwerkraftverfahren an die erste Regentonne anzuschließen. Das Wasser wird in der ersten Tonne in Rotation von unten nach oben fließen um dann in der zweiten Tonne durch die Pumpe  in die nachfolgenden Filter gepumpt zu werden. Somit habe ich eine Kombination aus Schwerkraft und gepumpt. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir noch zwei Fragen beantworten:

Gehe ich mit jedem Rohr der Bodenabläufe an die erste Tonne oder führe ich die vor der Wanddurchführung in ein 100er Rohr zusammen ?

Mit welchen Durchmesser gehe ich von der Pumpe in die nachfolgenden Filter ? Muss auch das 100er sein oder kann ich hier auf 75er reduzieren ? Das wäre dann nämlich passend zu den Anschlussstutzen der Filter. 

Freu mich auf Eure Rückmeldung
LG, Lukas


----------



## zAiMoN (30. Jan. 2014)

lukas1610 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir noch zwei Fragen beantworten:
> 
> ...








Achso, die Pumpe kommt als letztes beim Schwerkraft/Gravitationssystem


----------



## lukas1610 (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich*

Hallo Zaimon,

besten Dank für Deine Antworten. 

Ich orientiere mich ein Stück weit an dieser graphischen Darstellung für das Pumpen-, __ Filtersystem: 

http://www.schwabenaquaristik.de/im...ter/Schnittbild-Pumpe-Schwerkraft-Version.jpg

Beste Grüße


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Feb. 2014)

Die Skizze ist ja Halbschwerkraft mit Pumpenkammer in Schwerkraft, 

wenn du beim bauen bist mach besser 100% komplett Schwerkraft also die Wasseroberflächen Höhe von Becken und Filterwasserstand auf einem Niveau.

... dann musst du nicht nochmal umbauen und kannst mehr Strom sparen


----------



## lukas1610 (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich*

Wenn ich komplett auf Schwerkraft mache, zu wieviel Liter Filtervolumen  würdest Du mir raten ? 
Ich könnte eine 200l Tonne  als Vorfilter und zwei 300l Tonnen im Erdreich versenken. Reicht das für 20cm3 und max 10 kois aus ?

Erste Tonne mit grobem Filtermaterial wie Bürsten oder Matten, zweite Tonne mit feinem Material, vermutlich feine Matten und dann per Pumpe zurück in den Teich. Den Einlauf in den Teich würde ich dann über die Pflanzzone gestalten, in der ich als Bodengrund Lavagestein lege. 
Soviel von meiner Vorstellung...


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Feb. 2014)

ich baue wohl mit IBC's um die gibt's auch in verschiedenen LIter-größen 600,800,1000..

Da bietet sich ein gemauerter Filterkeller gut an.

Für 20cm3 reicht das Filtervolumen  aus aber besser 20m3 für. 10 koi 

Am besten noch ein bisschen lesen wg. Filter & Co 

Gruß


----------



## Michael H (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich*



lukas1610 schrieb:


> Erste Tonne mit grobem Filtermaterial wie Bürsten oder Matten, zweite Tonne mit feinem Material, vermutlich feine Matten und dann per Pumpe zurück in den Teich.



Hallo

Wenn du das so machen willst , haste jede Woche Spass beim Filter sauber machen 

Wie Zaimon schon geschrieben hab , schau mal in der Suchfunktion , Zwecks __ Hel-x , Hel-x Filter . Nicht so Wartungs Intensive .


----------

